# JoAnn Fabrics and Crafts -- 40 & 50% off Coupons ending 8/6 and 8/13



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in a JoAnn's yesterday and saw the flyers that they had with coupons in the front of the store. Since they've started stocking halloween related items, fabric/decor/baking, figured I'd call attention to the following coupons:

Ending Sat. 8/6 -- in store or online 40% off any one regular priced _item_ (a single cut of fabric equals one item). This was in the Founders Day flyer. The online Promo Code listed on the flyer is NER218. The Online Promo Code from their website is shown as DACM218. Nice time to pick up one of those large plastic skull mold sets from Wilton for skulls in ice for your punchbowl (or other uses of course). Think they retail around $15. If your store has them, Wilton also has some more expensive baking pans that would be good candidates for a coupon. The 3D Skull pan is around $35 I think.

Also coming up is an In Store Only coupon for 50% off any one regular priced _fabric_ (a single cut of fabric equals one item). Coupon is valid from Sun 8/6 - Sat 8/13. These flyers w/coupons go fast so pick up one as soon as you can. this was in the flyer booklet dated 7/31 - Sat 8/13. When I had purchased something while in the store they also gave me a small handout that had this same In Store coupon on it.


BTW this is the best time to use these coupons for Grizzly Fur which is reg. $14.99/yard. Grizzly Fur comes in Black, White and now Brown. Ideas for it's use: wolfman costume, fur for an animated reindeer/wolf prop using the frame and motor of a Christmas lawn reindeer (search the forum for the thread on assembling one of these). If you don't live near a JoAnn's and can't take advantage of the 50% off coupon, then the 40% off one online would be the way to go.


----------

